# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dashuria ndalohet

## Shën Albani

Dashuria ndalohet


" Zoti ua thafte lucat ketyre anadollakeve !" 
                                  Gjylteni nentor 1978


Bora kishte mbuluar pullazet dhe kangjellat e akullit vareshin nen dritare. Tymi dilte pa pra prej oxhaqeve, nderkaq, femijet gjuheshin me topa bore. Aty ketu xhamat me avulle ishin te vizatura: vizatime qe benin femijet cdo here kur dritaret mbuloheshin me avull.
Sot ne lagjen tone do te mbahej nje tubim. Ne kete tubim ku do te mirrnin pjese vetem te rriturrit do te flitej e perflitej per Feriden e cila kishte pasur guximin te ngriste krye ndaj deshires se familjes dhe marteses se saj. Do te flitej duke e veshtruar dashurine nga shume aspekte, por do te mbisundoni dy: ai kanunor dhe ai fetar. Feridja ishte heroina e pare qe vendosi te mos martohej me ate qe i kishin zgjedhur prinderit, por ishte bere e pafytyre , thonin pleqet- dhe kishte ikur per djalin qe e kishte zgjedhur vet.
-O Zot, oZot, thonin plakat, si eshte e mundur vajza te martohet sipas deshires se vet, e jo sipas deshires se babait! Do te na mallokj Zoti!"
Ra mortaja ne lagje, perseritnin pleqte. 
Nuk ishte aq tragjike se kishte ikur ajo, por tani spekulohej per tragjedite tjera. Te rritura ishin edhe Miradija, edhe Gjylteni e edhe Merita. Madje nena e Ferides kishte parapare se shpejti do t´ia mbathte edhe Merita, sepse kjo ishte shoqe e Ferides. Neve femijeve na kishte kapluar friga dhe nje dridhje na percillte ne cdo hap. Feridja i kishte  gjashte vllezer, babai ishte i shtyre ne moshe dhe ecta i kerrusur me nje baston. Vellau i saj me i madh perkujdesej per familjen dhe punonte ne Austri. Me te degjuar lajmin, nuk kaluan dy dite dhe ai erdhi ne shtepi.
Meqenese Feridja kishte ikur dhe kishte marre nje burre sipas deshires se vet, e jo sipas deshires se familjes, tani gati zyrtarisht e quanin kurve dhe bije kurve. Nenes se saj akoma i shihen shenjat blu dhe fashat ne koke nga goditjet e xhaxhit Xhemail. Ai e kishte ofenduar ate rende dhe e kishte akuzuar per edukate te dobet, madje jo vetem kete, pro edhe per edukate kurvash.
Ajo nuk qortohej vetem per ikje, por thonin se ishte cemdnur per luc dhe nuk kishte mundur te prese veren kur edhe duhej te martohej. Kishte ikur pese muaj me heret vetem per ta kenaqur veten, por pa pasur respekt ndaj prinderve, qe i kishin zgjedhur nje djale nga nje familje e mire. Djali nuk ishte edhe aq i mire, ai çalonte pak, mirepo familja e tij ishte krejt ne rregull.
" E fejuara ka ikur ", thonin ne lagje tjeter, " do te na mbyse bresheri te gjitheve, per fajine e saj, Zoti do te na denoje edhe neve!"
Erresira filloi t´i mbuloje shtepite tona dhe me kete mbuslese dukej se po fshihej pak edhe ajo neveri , ai tension qe kishte kapluar lagjen. Gjesti dhe guximi i saj pati edhe pasoja. Dy vjaza u ndalen nga shkolla, sepse shkolla, sipas tyre po i prishte vajzat. Meqenese flitej se femra e kishte futur djallin ne shishe dhe i kishin flokete  gjata dhe mendjen e shkurter, shume burra ne lagje erdhen ne perfundim se  vajzat duhet te ruhen si dreqi dhe per nderin e tyre duhej kujdesur jo vetem me fjale, por edhe me shkopinj, thupra, grushta, lopata e cka do tjeter qe grantonte edukimin e drejte te tyre. Dhe, vajzat nuk do te kujdesishin per moralin e tyre, por tash e tutje, per dinjitet do te perkujdesej mashkulli dhe kjo behej me mbikqyrje dhe percellje konstante. Burri do te kujdesej per gruan, vellau per motren dhe keshtu shtypja cnjerzore do te perligjej, gjoja per te rujatur moralin, e ne fakt ne lagje u shpallen indirekt te gjitha femrat kurva potenciale!!!
Mozomakeq!
Zonja Pashe, zonje qe  fitonte duke i martuar te rinjet pa deshiren e tyre, shkoi edhe me larg: " Duhet t´i mbyllim ne bodrum deri sa t´i vije koha e marteses "! Kishte thene ajo sapo kishte degjuar lajmin e madh!
Ne shtepine e xha Xhemailit u terhoq perdja dhe njezit po hynin njeri pas tjetrit. Flitej se ajo do te mirrej me dhune ne shtepi, do t´i hiqeshin floket  ose do t´i pritej hunda si nje vajze qe kishte pasur guxim ta zgjedh burrin vet. Vajzat ecnin kokulur sepse faji nuk ishte vetem i Ferides, por faj kishin edhe ato pse kishin lindur femra. Katra u mbuluan me porces te shkurter, dy u ndalen nga shkolla dhe ecje vetem me fustana nuk kishte me. Vajzat ne lagjet tone ecnin te veshura si qepë. Dy a tri kemisha, breke te gjata, pantallona dhe mbi to nje fustan. 
Mozomakeq cfare moti i keq kishte ardhe per neve te rinjet. Nuk do te shihnim me kembe qe levizen, por kembe vetem ne fotografi gazetash. Flitej se Gjylteni i kishte mallkuar burrat, pleqt dhe kishte thene: " Zoti ua thafte lucat ketyre anadollakeve !" 
Dhe vertete Sadrija ishte lidhur, ishte lidhur quhej burri kur behej impotent, dmth, kur luci i sherbente vetem per te bere shurren dhe kur ne boten e tij brekore nuk levizej gje!!!
Sadrijen per sherim e keshilluan keshtu burrat: " Shko ne Poloni, shkerdhe ndonje grua, dhe keshtu zgjidhesh!"
 Sadriu u kthye kakureg dhe thonin se tani po i funskiononte si kastravec i Pollogut. Ai e tradhetoi gruan e vet, keshtu boterisht, keshtu zyrtarisht, por burrit i lejohej, sepse ai ishte Cezar ne shtepi dhe mund te beje cka te doje, sepse grate ekzistojne per t´i kenaqur burrat!!! Madje, pas tradhetise publike, thonin se Sadrija nuk po ndalej tere naten, po qiposte tere naten pa pushim sa u motivuan burrat tjere t´i drejtoheshin Polonise, jo per sherim se mallikimi i Gjyltenes nuk i kishte demtuar te tjeret, por kete e benin si prevencion.
Ne Poloni gjoja per te blere kepuce te lira shkoi Besniku i pari; vazhduan Xhemi gjoja per te blere fustana per gra, Raifi qe kishte gruan gati dy kuintal, gjoja per te blere veshje sportive per femije,  Jetishi, gjoja per te blere shtof, qe e kishte gruan me kembe si dy fije spageta dhe Faiku qe e kishte gruan me cica shume te medha, si dy tullumubace. Ky i fundit kishte shkuar te bleje jelek cicash sepse ne tregun tone nuk kishte se ku te futeshin ata dy shalqina.
Lagjja jone kishte zbuluar masa preventive kunder impotences dhe asnjera shtepi nuk i kishte me pak se gjashte femije. Burrat po i leviznin zuzat pa pushim dhe grate kishin humbur gati te gjitha te drejtat, qe nga Feridaj e tutje. Ishte viti 1978, fundi i nentorit.
" Para Ferides ishte me mire", thoni vajzat.
" Pas Ferides, jetojme me rehat", thonin meshkujt. Feridaj ishte bere person qe shenonte nje epoke, ku kishte pasur ndryshime te medha dhe rendi kishte ndryshuar teresisht.
Ne te gjitha shtepite ne lagje ishin dritat e ndezura. Te gjithe pritnin se cfare vendimi do te mirrej kunder Ferides. Tymi gati po pushonte nga oxhaqet, por dritat nuk fikeshin. Nesra nuk do te jete asgje si ishte deri dje, kur lagjja jone mirrej me pune tjera, dmth. akoma pa i shpallur lufte femres! Tani u kishin shpallur lufte dhe po shpresonin si gjithmone se kete lufte do ta fitojne!
Aty para mesnate u degjuan kollitjet ne oborrin e shtepise se Ferides dhe burrat po braktisnin shtepine e saj. Vendimi ishte marre, nesra do ta dinim te gjithe. U ktheva ne anen tjeter dhe mbylla ditarin. Babai po kthehej ne shtepi dhe duhej te shtiresha se po flija!

vazhdon

----------


## Brari

Vazhdo...
Eshte shkruar bukur..

----------


## tironce85al

aman vazhdoje te lutem se qe shume shume e bukur, me pelqeu jam kurioze ca do qe vendimi...... te perqafosj shume. me respekt sweetie

----------


## Shën Albani

Brari te falenderoj per veshtrimin pozitiv, sweetie te falenderohem edhe Ty.

pjesa e dyte vjen, mirepo nuk eshet e fundit...vazhdon.

----------


## Shën Albani

-------------------------------------------Denimet--------------------------------------------

"Popujt qe shtypin femren ( gruan, nenen, bijen dhe motren ) lirine nuk  e meritojne!"

-------------------------------------Nena e Ferides ne janar te vitit 1979


Rruga jone ishte e pashtruar. Majtas, ne hyrje te rruges gjindej shtepia xha Faikut, ne anen e djatht te tij gjendej nje obor i madh i nje elektricisti dhe shtepija kater kateshe me 16 dhoma. Elektricisti kishte vetem nje djale!  Kete shtepi e ndertoi me kater kate,sepse rrobaqepsi Agron e kishte ndertuar shtepine ne tre kate dhe 12 dhoma. I kishte tre djem. Perballe shtepise se Faikut dhe prapa zonjes Pashe gjendej nje oborr i madh ku luanim top veres. Niste shtepia e zonje Pashe qe i kishet kater hyrje. Ne cdo hyrje jetonte nje vella. Ne nje hyrje jetonte kepuctari, ne nje profesori, ne tjetren mesuesi dhe ne te fundit rojtari. Pas shtepise se saj, jemi akoma majtas, niste nje are e madhe e Danit i cili ishte cmendur para tre viteve. Ne kete are me miser veres, i puthnim dashnoret tona, por para rastit te Ferides, tanime jo , sepse burrat na thane se kush zihet me nje vajze do t´ia presin lucin deri ne rrenje!!!
Pas ares nisnin shtepite e shkieve dhe rruga kryesore ishte para oborreve te tyre. Djathtas, pra, nisej me shtepine kater kateshe, perseri nje oborr i madh i rrethuar me gjemba, pas tij vinin shtepite e ndertuara pa leje dhe tri here te shembura te malesoreve. Ata kur dilnin jasht lejonin t´i shihej ca tyta e revoleve. Pas dy shtepive te tyre dhe ne fund te oborreve niste nje rrugice e ngushte, dhe vinte shtepia e Ametit, ky ishte hoxhe, dhe pas oborrit te tij shtepia e Ferides. Djathtas nga shtepia e Ferides banote Iziri i verbet me dy femije te verbert dhe gruan e hendikepuar!
Nese nuk lakohej djathtas te ajo rrugice, por vazhdohej drejt, atehere pas oborreve te malesoreve niste shtepia e Cenes, ne te vertete tri shtepi ne nje obor, me nga dy hyrje per gjashte vllezer. Ne mbarim te shtepive te tyre, niste e jona, dhe nga dritarja jone mund te shihje ne oborrin e Ferides. Pas oborrit tone dhe te Ferides niste  perseri nje are e Danit te shashtrisur dhe ne fund te saj shtepia e tij. Pas shtepise se Danit  shtepite e shkieve dhe rruga kryesore qe shpiente drejt qendres.
Karakteristike e ketyre shtepive ishin muret nga dy metra, ku per te pare nje vajze duhej  te marrish shkalle me vete. Shumica e ketyre shtepive ishin te ndertuara me shpine nga rruga! Zonja Pashe nuk kishte rrethoje fare, as malesoret.
Pra gjithe keto shtepi dhe gjith keto familje, kishin brenda burra, gra , vajza dhe djem. Para dere mund te shiheshin vetem djemt  te ulur derisa pinin caj apo luanin shah. Vajzat mund te shiheshin vetem kur largohej ndonje cep i perdes dhe vetem nje sy i saj.
Kjo lagje me kaq  pak shtepi dhe me kaq  shume mure ishte karakteristike per shume arsye:
Ne lagjen tone iku vajza e pare ne qytet. Ne lagjen tone vriteshin akoma per hakmarrje dhe ne lagjen tona plakat benin magji te zeze, ndersa hoxha i sheronte keto. Plakat dhe hoxha ishin bashkepunetore te mire dhe vajtje - ardhjet ishin te shpeshta.
Ne lagjen tone mund te shkruhej cdo vit nje roman, cdo muaj ndonje novele dhe cdo jave nje elegji. Tragjedite cdo tre vite, komedite per dite, pikerisht seps ishim lagje komplete, me te gjitha te mirat dhe te zezat!
Lagjja jone ishte karakeristike sepse vrasjen dhe hakmarrjen i konsideronin trimeri, nderkaq, dashurine e konsideronin kurveri.  Shkurt e shqip: Dashuria ndalohej, vrasja lavderohej. Pra urrejtja ishte krejt legjitime, por jo dashuria!!! Ishin perzier vlerat deri ne theqafje. Kur nje djale i ri vriste nje shqiptar dhe i dorezohej vet policise shkinore, ai konsiderohej burr me nder, me ndergjegje, trim dhe burre me flete. Me vrasje i rritej nderi shtepise edhe pse zezohej nje familje tjeter shqiptare dhe mbeteshin se paku gjashte femije bonjak! Hakmarrjen e regullonte kanuni jone, vrasjen e dashurise kanuni arab! Perzierje primitve!
Kur nje vajze dashuronte vet, konisderohej, kurve, bije kurve dhe mbulonte shtepine me turp. Ne vend se te ishte dashuria e lejuar, ajo mallkohej dhe vajzat edukoheshin me antidashuri duke u paraqitur djemt si bajloz dhe dhunues.
Duke u  folur per dashurine si veprim i turpshem, i mallkuar dhe kurveri, kishin nisur vajzat ne rruge t´i shikonin vetem kepucet e tyre gjate ecjes. Qe nga Feridaj e ketej vajzat tona e kishin te ndaluar te dalin ne qytet  vet, ato duhej te percilleshin ne cdo hap, sepse tani konsideroheshin kurva potenciale! Ecnin kokulur gjersa vellau shikonte veshtrimet e meshkujve.  Per t´i veshtruar ne sy, njeriu duhej te shtrihej ne mes te rruges dhe te shtirej se vuan nga epilepsia!
Ishte krejt e rendomte qe babai dhe vellau ta pelqente burrin per bijen apo motren, thua se ishin homoseksual, por nuk ishte normale qe femra vet ta zgjedhe burrin e vete. Qe vet ajo te vendose, se para kujt do t´i ngrise kemebt ne ajer, nuk bente. Jo se jo! Ne lagjen tone, jo!  Te drejten e zgjedhjes ne lagjen tone nuk e kishin as lopet se me kend do ta benin vicin, edhe vajzat trajtoheshin keshtu! Lopes i vihej kerpeshi dhe e dergonin te demi. Demi nuk pyeste dhe i kercente. Vajzave u vihej duvaku, me lot ne sy i fusnin ne nje makine dhe demit tjeter i kercente akoma pa e pyetur se sa vjet i kishte!
Ne lagjen tone ishin te martuar te gjithe sipas deshires se dikujt, por asnjeri me deshiren e vet. Aty kishte arsimtar te martuar me shkues, gazetare ( njeri prej tyre sot ka bere emer te madh ) profesor universiteti ( pas demonstratave te 81 ky iu bashkangjit shkieve ) mjek , e hoxhe, jo larg prej nesh ishte edhe nje pop sllav i cili sherbente per te kompletuar mozaikun tone te percudshem. 
Martesa te tilla ishin dhunim per femren, sepse ajo nuk martohej me ate qe dashuronte, por me ate qe nuk dashuronte!!! Ne fytyrat e grave tona verehej lehte se ato ishin neshtruar, por edhe pas martese nuk i dashuronin burrat qe i kishin marre duke i zgjedhur ai qe nuk duhet. Pra, ato te detyruara kishin pranuar neshtrimin, por dashuri nuk falnin. Buzqeshje ne fytyrat e tyre nuk verehej, as kenaqesi! Dhe, burrat kete e dinin mire, prandaj edhe pas Ferides ndryshoi kushtetuta ne lagjen tone. Burrat e dinin se ishin martuar pa dashuri, ata e dinin se keto martesa ishin martesa si ne pazar, ata e dinin se dikush kishte pasur fat, e tjetri fatkeqesi! Prandaj edhe ishin ashtu te ashper, prandaj edhe i tradhetonin grate e tyre lehte, edhe  me maxhupet ne kafenet e qytetit. Madje edhe krenoheshin: " Ah, po loçkëzuze  ka Sherbetka!" Madje si per inta kishin perhapur fjalen se maxhupet e kishin si zhige te ngrohte! Ne lagje sa here qe flitej per seks flitej edhe per Sherbetken. Ajo prezentohej si eksperte per seksin. Shume here te rriturit flisnin per praktika seksuale, por gjithmone thonin se keto i kane bere mu me ate,  e jo me grate e tyre!
Sherbetka  punonte ne kafenen " Vecer" (nata )  e paten kercyer gati tere lagjja mashkullore e rritur.
Ajo kishte edhe burrin e vet qe quhje Elvis, qe,  pinte tere diten, por me punen e Sherbetkes kishin ndertuar nje shtepi ne dy kate. Ajo i kishte tre femije: nje bjond, nje flokekuq dhe nje flokezi! Sherbetka ishte shpirtmire dhe ia jipte cdokujt: Ata qe i pelqenin, i kercenin falas, ata qe nuk i pelqenin, paguanin.

Se martesat po beheshin pa dashuri e dinin te gjithe. Se femijet po lindnin pa dashuri , te padeshiruar, edhe kete e dinin te gjithe. Se per shume femra martesa ishte spital nervor edhe kete e dinin. Se femijet lindnin me deshiren e Zoti e jo te njeriut, edhe kete e dinin, por pe nuk leshonin! 
Se nata e pare kur provohej virgjeria ishte sketerre per shume vajza tona, ne fakt dhunim, edhe kete e dinim te gjithe.  Se ajo pa pasur pervoje as ne puthje e kishte per obligim so t´i ngrise kembet dhe t´i jap fakte burrit per paprekshmerin e saj! Naten e pare trupi dhe shpirti i saj dhunohej, kenaqej mashkulli, por jo ajo! Se pastaj baballaret femijet nuk i donin shume, por nenat, edhe kete e dinim. Se  dasmat tona nuk kishte dallim prej varrimeve ku vashave te reja u rridhnin lote per fatin e tyre te paparapare prej saj, si ne varrime, poashtu edhe ne dasme, edhe kete e dinim!
Mirepo lagjja jone ishte edhe atraktive dhe turistike. Zonja Dinore bente magji dhe flitej se me nje qime floku  te nje vajze ta sillte ate ne shtepi. Ajo punonte me zhive, i kendonte dhe i dergonte dikujt sa e bente si skelet per kabinet biologjik. Ajo me zhivat e saja ndikonte edhe ne notat ne matematike. Hoxha ne anen tjeter sheronte sterilitetin ( prandaj kishte shume femije ne qytet qe i ngjanin atij ), i sheronte lopet dhe te cmendurit. Grate nga frika e shkurorzimit dhe per ta shpetuar ardhmerine, pranonin terapine e hoxhes keshtu burri kenaqej se gruaja i mbeti shtatzane dhe keshtu hoxhes i rritej emri! Kur nuk kishte sukses hoxha, u thoshte njerzve te shkonin te popi, se ndoshta te ai gjendet ilaci per te. Njerzit e semure shkonin kudo, mjaftonte dikusht tu thoshte se ketu gjendet ilaçi!!! Disa thonin se profesori qe u be ne anen e shkieve, ishte bere sepse nje pop e kishte sheruar nenen e tij nga steriliteti!
Nga  zonja Dinore njerzit semureshin, te hoxha dhe popi mund te sheroheshin. Qe te tre ishin njerzit me te pasur ne kete pjese te qyetit dhe bashkepunonin si vllezer.

Heret ne mengjes nisen levizjet neper shtepite tona dhe grate po llafosnin per vendimet e djeshme. I hidhnin mantelat dhe shamite duke nxituar per te derguar risine edhe te te afermit e tyre. Bora nuk po ndalej dhe ato nuk pengoheshin dot.  Gjashte vllezerit e Ferides dhe fqinjet kishin vendosur botes femrore ne lagje t´i japin nje mesim. 
Ajo me cdo kusht duhej te risillej ne shtepi.
Pasiqe burrat kishin braktisur shtepine e Ferides, ishin nisur gjashte vllezerit e saj , dy prej tyre me revole dhe kishin sulmuar shtepine e "armikut" kryesor. I kishin befasur ne gjume dhe Feriden e kishin marre aty nga ora 1 pas mesnate ndersa burrin e saj Fatmirin e kishin rrahur per spital. Jo vetem ate , por e kishin goditur edhe babain e tij, qe,  ishte shume i plak dhe shendetlig. Feridja ishte kapur per dore te burrit, kishte bertitur, kishte qare, kishte lutur, por ata e kishin shqepur me dhune dhe ashtu me nje kemishe nate e kishin sjellur ne shtepi. Vajzat u trishtuan kur moren vesh, edhe ne meshkujt, po. Jane cmendur thame ne me vete!
Sapo ishin futur ne oborr vellau i madh kishte marre nje shkop dhe kishte nisur ta godase ne koke, vellau tjeter me shqelma, tjetri me nje lopate, dy te tjeret me rrypa, vellau me i vogel kishte vrapuar te marre uje kur ishte alivanosur ajo, ndersa ai me lopate kishte beritur:" Me mire te vdese se sa te na a marre fytyren."
 E kishin futur ne dhome duke e terhequr zvarre neper shkalle dhe kishin vazhduar atje me rrahjet. Fatmirin keta nuk e donin sepse ai ishte nga nje familje e varfer. Ai  ishte punetor i zellshem dhe i sinqerte. Punonte ne nje nderrmarrje te shtetit si murator.
Ne oborrin  e  Ferides akoma shihej gjaku qe kishte mbetur mbi bore. Bora nuk po prante dhe dukej se po ndihmonte ata dhe po perpiqej ta mbuloje ate krim.
Pas dy javeve pame Feriden te hipur  mbi mur duke bertitur: " Kush don te shkerdhehet me mua?". Floket e saja te gjata te pakrehuar dhe shtellunge i vareshin para fytyre. Ngriste fustanin perpjet , vinte doren para dhe perseriste: " A doni pidhel me te mire , me te ngrohte se te Shebetkes !? Aty morem vesh se Feridja ishte cmendur nga rrahjet  dhe nga mallkimi i dashurise se saj!
 Ishte cmendur aq keq sa as hoxha, e as popi nuk e sheruan. Familja e saj akuzonte Dinoren dhe zhivat e saja, sepse njeriu nuk mund te cmendet nga rrahja, sepse rrahja kishte dalur nga xheneti, thonin ata!
Feridja nuk u martua kurre me ne gjedjen qe ishte. Fatmiri priti 7 vite, pastaj u martua. Vajza e pare qe i lindi mban emrin e Ferides. Vellau i madh qe punonte ne Austri ne vitin 1982 beri ndeshje dhe vdiq me dy femije, ndersa gruaja e tij austriake mbijetoi. Ne vitin 1984 theu kemben ne Zvicer vellau i dyte dhe sot e kesaj dite ecen si dreq. Vellau i trete nuk ka femije! Vellau i katerte eshte zene me droge ne vitin 1985 dhe eshte burgosur per 10 vite. Vellau i peste ka vdekur  ne nje ndeshje komunikacioni. Vellau i gjashte ka ikur jasht vendit dhe ndihmon motren me medikamente.
Babai i saj eshte gjalle e shendoshe, ndersa gruaja e tij vdiq ne vitin 1997.
Akoma edhe sot Feridja ngjitet ne ate murin e gjate dhe flet pa pushim:" I mallkofte Zoti ekzekutoret e dashurise. Ju qe shtypni grate ne shtepi, nuk meritoni kepuce femre para dere. Ju qe shtypni motrat, grate, nenat , ju nuk meritoni lirine, o sternip te Kainit, o anadollak te terbuar! Zoti ua thefte qafen. Ju meritoni Shebertken , por jo shqiptare me ndergjegje dhe edukate!!! "
Atehere dilte babai i saj , e godiste me bastonin e vet dhe ajo perplasej here brenda ne kopshtin e tyre, here ne rruge. Ate e mbyllnin ne bodrum me jave, te lidhur me duar dhe kembe, por nga nje here ia dilet te clirohej dhe ngjitej drejte e ne mur. Qe nga ajo rrahje nena e saj u shtri ne shtrat dhe me vdekje u clirua. Thoni se kishte mallkuar djemt dhe burrin e saj! Babai i saj jeton akoma dhe eshte veshtrues i ngjarjeve ne famlijen e tij. Barte syza te trasha sa gishti dhe akoma eshte i forte.

*********


Tre muaj me vone, pra aty ne janar te vitit 1979 doli Shaipi ne rruge dhe kishte marre revolen me vete. Kishte ardhe casti te vijej drejtesia ne vendit e vet dhe mbreme kishin diskutuar gjere e gjate se si duhejt te rrjedhe puna. Te vajzat tona, te bukura, engjellore, po zihej dicka. Hyrjet dhe daljet ishin shpeshtuar. Rasti dhe gjendja e Ferdise kishte hedhur ato ne heshtje dhe rezingnim. Mirepo dicka po vlonte...po vlonte se ato ishin shqiptare dhe kishin guxim. Ne kete rinia nuk kishte dyshim, as te rriturit jo, prandja edhe percilleshin levizjet  e tyre......

----------


## Brari

Shume bukur e shkruar e pasquruar  Kosova e viteve 70-80 me shtepia 3-4 katshe  por me mentalitete anadollake  megjithse shume bij te saje  shkonin me pasoshat e titos  e jetonin ne Europe.

"luc"- thot kosova  ne gjuhen popullore per  luan hajdaragen ose  ose bilbilushin...
policia shkinore-policia serbe.

Pergezime Alban per kete tregim dhe per mendimet emancipuese qe  percjell.

tung !

----------


## Mjellma

Lexova tregimin deri diku pasi qe nuk pata ma nerva me lexu kur pash pershkrimin te cilin i beni Shen Albani nje familje shqiptare nga Kosova.Shen Alban kam lind edhe jam rrit ne Drenice,pjesa me e pa edukuar edhe me e pa zhvilluar e ish Jugoslavis por ate pershkrim qe keni ba ju eshte thjesht nje imagjinat e juaj me tendenca hmmm...te mira nuk besoj

Sa i perket martesave ne djep ato kan qen dikur ne Kosove si menyre e thellimit te miqesis.Zakonisht ato kan ndodh ne mes dy shokeve shume te afert...

Martesat pa deshir kan ndodh edhe me siguri ndodhin ende,
nuk i perkrahi por Ato martesa kan ndodh edhe ne bote .Vet Skenderbue motrat e veta ka martu me Princat e ndryshem vetem te kete sa me shume aleat.
Por ato martesa ndodhin edhe ne mbreterin e UK, e shume shume persona nga mbreteria europjane por edhe shume te rinje shqiptar/e martohen me te huaj  vetem ti bejn letrat...edhe ajo eshte nje martes pa deshire...
Ndoshta une e kam gabim por une i shof gjerat me ndryshe se ju qe keni syte e mbyllur nga dikataturat e juaj te errta

Femra eshte e perdhunuar ne c'do familje cofshin ato Katolike,Islame,Ateise apo Ortodoxe por edhe ne c'do shtet te botes...

Me termin kurv nuk etiketohet vetem nje femer ne Kosove me ate term etiketohet c'do femer ne boten mashkullore...

Te gjitha femrat jan kurva me fal nene po edhe ti je femer...



Shen Alban me pekrujtuat shume ato shkrimet me shtepia 2 metra kohen e Serbis kur ajo me plot goje shkruan per Shqiptaret e Kosoves se jan njerz te eger.

Shen Alban nje porosi per juve "Put Little love in your Heart "

Me falni qe dola nga tema por...

Me rrespekt
Mjellma

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Me duket se tash sa e ke perfunduar "Kronike ne gur" nga Kadareja se bashku me "Studenti ne shtepi" nga Migjeni, dhe vetem se po na jep nje permbledhje ketu... 

ASD

----------


## Shën Albani

Brari me gezon qe ka lexuar deri ne fund dhe e ka kuptuar qellimin e tregimit.

Mjellma,
behet fjale per lagjen time , emrat e personave jane ndryshuar, para se ta japish mendimin do te kishte qene mire ta lexoje deri ne fund.
Femra shtypet ne te gjitha kluturat, ke te drejte, por ne shume kultura behet dicka kunder kesaj shtypje, kete detyre e ke edhe ti!

Diellit,

krahasimi eshte teper i madh dhe nje krahasim te tille nuk  e meritoj.
Keto shpjegimi , ju lutem , veshtroni si sqarime, se nuk kam ndermend te mirrem ketu me polemike!

me respekt.

----------


## Shën Albani

Mjellma,
harrrova nje gje: PEr Drenicen kam respekt te madh, dhe lagja per te cilen flas gjendet shume larg saj, mund te kete ndoshta edhe dicka te tille, por Drenica eshte vend ku lindin burra me ndjenja shqiptare...Drenica ehste piemont i Kosoves!

----------


## deti_bajri

Mendoj se kjo gjendje eshte krejt e tejkaluar Alban. Eshte e vertet se ka probleme emancipimi, por mendoj se keto probleme jane te nje karakteri krejt tjeter. Ne lidhje me trajtimin qe i behet femres shqiptare, problemet me te medha jane ne Shqiperi, e jo ne Kosove. Eshte fjala per trafikun e femres per qellime shume te ulta, c'njerzore. Ndersa kjo atmosfere qe ke sjell ketu, sinqerisht nuk me ngjane aspak rrealiste...ndoshta diku ne fillimet e ketij shekulli po. 
Shen Alban,
Besoj se je edhe ti i ndergjegjshem se per shumicen e shqiptareve, dhe jo vetem te shqiptareve, nderi dhe virtytet jane vlera te larta morale dhe njerzore. Gjithandej ka ngjarje te dhimbeshme, ka tragjedi. Keto ndodhin edhe ne vende shume te zhvilluara. Ndersa kjo qe ke shkruar ti eshte mes nje reportazhi dhe tregimi. Nese do te jete vertet tregim, mund te lejohen shume gjera, por nese eshte reportazh...atehere mendoj se gaboheni. Ju keni vene data, vite. Nejse, kjo e fundit ka me shume qellim kritik per anen artistike, ndersa ne tersi mendoj se e gjitha duhet pare me syrin e vlerave sa artistike, aq edhe per ato ide qe sjell tek lexuesi. Me duket se gjithcka eshte krejtsisht ndryshe nga sa na pershkruani ju ketu. Emancipimi i shoqerise shqiptare ne Kosove per mua dhe shume vezhgues te holle eshte shume i larte, te pakten ne drejtim te trajtimit te grave dhe vajzave.

----------


## Shën Albani

Inderuar deti,

sa per fillim nuk eshte reportazh, por me teper kujtime, reale te nje epoke qe nje menyre apo tejter ne lagjen time eshte edhe sot prezente. Ti mendon per fillimin e shekullit, une riperseris se edhe sot te ne ekziston kjo.
Ti permend nderin dhe virtutin te ne, te dyja do te duhej te ishin te tejkaluara, ne vendet e qytetruara per nderin nuk mund te akuzohet askush, e as te burgoset, jo. Te ne per kete fjale te zbrazet vriteshin. Cka eshte nderi ne te vertete dhe si preket njeriu ne nder ? Me nje fjale!!!
Por, nese nderi dhe virtuti konsiderohet jetesa dhe rehatia mbi supet e femrave tona, atehere ky nder duhet luftuar sepse demton kombin!
Edhe nej here ne vendet demokratike per Nderin nuk mund te ndiqet askush juridkikisht , seps enderi eshte virtut i shoqerive te prapambetura! Keshtu e shpjegojne keta nderin!

Mjellma tha nje fjali mjaft tragjike dhe askush nuk pa te nevojshme te alarmohet ndaj kesaj fjalie: Ja , kjo eshte :

" Te gjitha femrat jan kurva me fal nene po edhe ti je femer..."

Une dua ta luftoje kete qendrim antifemer...e ndjej si obligim ndaj femres tone shembullore dhe me e ndershmja ne Evrope, por njekohesisht edhe me e shtypura!!!!

Une, te ne, ne lagjen time dhe me gjere kurve shqiptare nuk kam takuar kurre dhe as nuk kam njohur kurre.  Por se jane trajtuar sikur te ishin te tilla, kam pare shume here! 

Kam njohur vazhdimisht nena te mira, vajza te mira dhe gra te sinqerta. Nje fjali e tille antifemrore hedhe te gjitha femrat ne nje thes, sikur te gjitha te ishin banore te shtepise publike. Dhe kjo nuk eshte e vertete, sepse nese femrat jane kurva, atehere ato kurva nuk behet vet, por me meshkujt!

Nje fjali te tille si ajo mund ta thoje vetem nje urrejtes i femres ne pergjithesi, por nenat, motra dhe pergjithesisht femra shqiptare e ka deshmuar se nuk eshte e tille dhe se mosbesimi ndaj saj eshte ofendues. Ajo duhet ta kete lirine sic e ka mashkulli shqiptar dhe kur te vije kjo kohe, mund te flasim per ekulibrin kombetar!!! Madje edhe per integrime evropiane, por me nje shoqeri dy klasash, nuk mund te arrijme askund!

Deti , shpresoj se i kam dhene disa sqarime te nevojshme, per ta kuptuar tae shkrim, lexo te lutem veshtrimet e tjereve me larte!
Me respekt

----------


## tironce85al

Shën Albani  
  shume e bukur lali. te perqafoj shume shume shume. 

Mjellma mendohu mire kur te shkruash se ka akoma qe jane nga njezet e ca vjec te virgjera dhe te ndershme. une jam nje nga ato dhe nese ti e thua ate kam pershtypjen qe ke humbur respektin mbi veten mbi te gjitha dhe nenen tende qe te ka falur jeten qe nuk do te te vij dy here. por ben mire te lutesh Zotit per ca ke thene dhe te kerkosh falje
 Shën Albani  te jap shume te drejte ne mendimin tend ne kete gje dhe qe keto gjera vazhdojne te besoj se une kam shoqen time kosovare eshte ketu ne amerike dhe si perfundim motren e saj qe eshte edhe ajo ketu akoma duan ta martojne prinderit dhe nderkohe qe sot e kesaj dite ne i kemi folur te tere ketu dhe ata vazhdojne me ato idete e kohes se pordhes me fal per shprehjen. eshte be goca me vra veten 22 vjec. une kaq kisha te pershendes shume shume per kete qe solle ketu ishte me te vertete e mrekullueshme. flm. te perqafoj edhe nje here shume.

----------


## Shën Albani

Sweete,

gezohem shume qe te kane pelqyer ato shkrime, natyrisht se do te vazhdoje... Disa kane kuptuar gabimisht dhe terheqin verejtjen ne vertetesine e tyre ! Qellimi nuk ishte te shkruhet shkrim informativ gazetaresk, por ishte nje apel per te mendura, rimendura dhe per ta shqyrtuan gjendjen e femres tone. Them sinqerisht se nuk i kam pritur disa reagime te tilla.
Kur dikush shkruan dicka, shkruan ose duke u bazuar dikund ose duke imagjinuar- letersia eshte krejt imagjinate- dhe eshte cmenduri te thuhet a ka ekzistuar kjo apo jo, eshte e vertetete apo imagjinata, nuk luan rol fare, me rendesi eshte se a ka raste te tilla te ne, a ka keqtrajtim te femres dhe a lavderohet vrasja dhe a ndalohet dashuria, ky eshte thelbi i  nje perversioni qe ne e quajme Nder.
Edhe une jam produkt i kesaj shoqerie , i ketij mentaliteti, por kete mentalitet dhe kete krenari boshe nuk dua ta percjelle tutje. 
Me keto shkrime nuk perpiqem t´i korrigjoje apo gjykoje martesat e kaluara, por sado pak tu hapen syte atyre vellezereve dhe prinderve qe martojne bijat pa dashuri, SOT. Ky eshte forum dhe efekti eshte modest, mirepo une e ndjej per obligim ta veje gishtin ne diagnoze dhe te provokoje te menduarit ne kete drejtim.

Per rishqyrtim kemi nevoje, kete duhet ta bejme per nder te nenave tona dhe motrave tona qe jane te ndershme dhe do te jene te tille.  Barazia per shovenistet mashkullor eshte e papranueshme, sepse ne kete rast ata humbin komandimin dhe disa nga kjo prepotence  dhe ky plaf i huaj nuk dojne te hjekin dore. Nuk hjekin dore se keshtu jeten e kane me komode, se keta ne fakt jane burra tete marsi apo te Shen Valentinit. 
E burri i vertete eshte mirenjohes cdo dite dhe cdo dite me fjale apo me gjeste pushton te dashurin e tij dhe nuk e konsideron prone private dhe objekt seksual! Burri i vertete merr pjese edhe ne punet e shtepise, natyrisht nese punojne te dyte...dhe kjo harmoni krijohet ku martesat niset me gezim , me dashuri ku vajza gezohet si djali se po martohet.....

mikesha yte nuk duhet te dorezohet, jeta me nje njeri qe nuk e don eshte e rende, ajo duhet te provoje te flase me nenen me vllezerit , dhe tua beje te qarte prinderve se nese ajo ka te drejte t´i zgjedh kepucet per vete, e ka te drejten hyjnore te zgjedh vet, se kend do te shtrihet ne shtrate gjate kesaj jete. 
I deshiroj fat te mire !
Prindi mund te keshilloje si djalin si bijen, por nuk ka te drejte te vendose se me kend martohet as djali, e as e bija!!! Njerzit duhet te martohen sipas deshires se vet, e jo sipas deshires se huaj! Njeriu martohet nje here, e jo per dite!

----------


## tironce85al

Shën Albani  

 ajo nuk ka as vllezer ka vetem nje moter dhe une tani sapo e mora ne tel dhe me tha qe kishte vendosur te ikte nga shpia. i thashe te flasi nje here me ata se mbase ju mbushet mendja po tha qe kishte kohe qe e bente ate gje dhe si perfundim vendimi i saj qe te ikte nga shpia te jetonte me ate cunin qe do me dhe familjen e atij. do iknin fare ne europe ndoshta se nuk donte me ndenjur ne asnje vend afer atyre te shpise. flm qe i uron fat. edhe une te uroj ty fat kudo qe te jesh dhe pac suksese ne jeten tende. je vertet i madh :buzeqeshje:  bye ja kalofsh mire

----------


## Shën Albani

..........................................Kronikë në kuj..................................


"Ajo are  me gunga nuk kishte varre, por ishte kronike kujësh. "
..................................................  ......................Sadriu, janar 1979



Bora po vazhdonte dhe kishte arritur deri ne gjunj. Te gjithe kishin dalur ne rruge dhe me lopata po çanin nje rrugice per tu lidhur me rrugen kryesore. Nje qerre me kale e ngarkuar me dru kishte ngelur ne rruge dhe pronari i saj therriste ne ndihme. Rete kishin mbuluar qiellin teresisht dhe nuk kishte shpresa se do te ndryshoje moti.
-Ku je nisur Shaip ?, pyeti Sadriu qe po priste shokun e vet ne rruge.
Ai ngriti koken ngadale e shikoi nje cope here dhe mblodhi buzet. Sadrija iu afrua dhe duke dashur te tallej e goditi lehtas ne bark, saqe Shaipi duke u larguar rreshqiti pertoke. Ai zgjati doren per ta ndihmuar, por Shaipi u ngrit vet duke rreshqitur disa here. Ashtu kokulur dhe pa pergjigje u nis drejt shitores. 
" C` dreqin ke qe nuk flet ...?, perseriti Sadriu me nje ze gati qortuese. Ai ktheu  koken, shikoi shkarazi,  futi dy duart ne xhep dhe vazhdoi rrugen, perseri pa pergjigje.
Shaipi ishte i terhequr dhe fliste pak. Ishte ne klasen e tete. Kishte nje vella i cili punonte jasht shtetit dhe asgje nuk dihej me teper per te. Thuhej se ishte martuar, thuhej se kishte femije, por keto ishin thashethena, fakti ishte se ai kishte nente vite qe nuk ishte dukur ne lagjen tone. Ata kishin nje shtepi te vogel me dy dhoma.  Shtepia perfaqe ishte e kusherinjeve te tyre, te cilet e ndihmonin materialisht Shaipin me nenen. Ajo jetonte e veçuar.
Para dhjete viteve Shaipit ia paten vrare babain ne tregun e kafsheve. Ate e pate vrare Dauti pas nje zenke qe kishin pasur dhe pasiqe ai i paska ofenduar nderin. Ai i kishte thene : " Ma more fytyren ne midis te pazarit !" 
Babai i Shaipit ia  kishte share  edhe fytyren dhe akoma pa mundur te futeshin njerzit ne mesin e tyre, ai nga afer kishte shtire tri here dhe babai i tij  kishte vdekur ne vend. 
Me kete  ky lau fytyren, nxiu te pasardhesve  dhe la nje nene shqiptare me dy femije bonjak. Kur vriteshin njerzit, te ne, nuk mendohej, per gruan dhe femijet. Zakonisht me hakmarrje mirreshin ata qe nuk donin as gruan e vet, e as femijet e vet. Ata me kete akt burreror nuk denonin kundershtarin, por familjen. Me cull e mull! Kjo mund te shihej cdo dite ne familjen e Dautit.
 Dauti qendroi ne burg tre vite, policia sllave per vrasjen e shqiptareve ne mes vete nuk ishte aq e ashper, dhe doli nga burgu gjoja i semure shpirterisht, por te gjithe e dinin se motra e tij qe ishte jasht kishte paguar nja 20 mije Franga zvicerane per nje certifikate te tille mjekesore.
Kusherinjet e Shaipit flitej se kishin bere trysni mbi Sadikun per te ushtruar hakmarrje, vellaun e madh te Shaipit, prandja ai kishte ikur jasht. Per te flitej zi e me zi se si nuk ishte hakmarre per babain, por kishte ikur! E quanin tuc!
Aty , nja dhejte minuta pas takimit ne mes Sadrise dhe Shaipit u degjuan tri krisma te revoles. Ca minuta me vone me revole ne dore po vraponte Shaipi rruges per ne stacion te policise.
- Cka bere more ? Pse ...?, pyeti Sadriu pa ditur ta perfundoje pyetjen si duhet.
- E paska vrare.... , shtoi Xhemi qe sapo ishte afruar prane Sadriut. Kur u afrua ne drejtim te shtepise se tij gjuajti edhe nje here ne ajer dhe vazhdoi rrugen. Sadriu dhe Xhemi vrapuan drejt shitores dhe pane disa njerez qe bertisnin:
-  " Autoambulancen, autoambulancen!"
- -"Largoni femijet"  bertit nje ze i nje plaku, "largoni menjehere! ", perseriti ai.
Dy femijet e tij perafersisht te moshes tete dhe dhejte vjecare ishin hedhur mbi babain e tyre i cili i ishte i shtrire me koke jasht, pjesa tjeter e trupit brenda ne shitore. 
Te voglit i dridheshin kembet si thuper dhe bertiste: "  Eja babi, ejaaaaaa te lutem, ngrituuu ....! I  plagosuri rrotulloi shikimin sikur deshironte ta gjeje shikimin e te birit, si ne vegim. Dy pika loti iu perzine me gjakun qe dilte mbi balle!Gjesendet qe i kishin blere ne shitore ishin shperndare para deres. Nje liter vaj, nje pako me groshe dhe nje pule te ngrire dhe disa embelsira per femijet. Djali i vogel shtrengote nje çokolate ne dore dhe nga shtrydhja e kishte ndare gati ne dysh. Ishte me çizme, kishte nje shalle rreth qafe dhe lotet i rrokulliseshin pa pa pushim drejt e ne shall. 
Hunda dhe faqet iu kishin skuqur dhe ne koke mbante nje kapele me vija te kalterta te trasha, ne nje sfond te bardhe. Shikimi i tij ishte i humbur, i tretur, i hutuar dhe u kap per kemben e nje njeriu qe ishte prane. I ngriti dy duart perpjet dhe me ata sy te perlotur i lutej nje njeriu ta marre ne perqafim. Kur ai e vuri re i shtriu duart dhe e mori ne krahe. Syte e tij kerkonin babain. Ai nuk dinte se me lotet e tij por lante Nderin e dikujt. Ai nuk dinte se ne lagjen tone fytyra lahej me lotet e femijeve dhe te  nenave. Thjesht ai nuk dinte asgje se derisa atij i rridhnin lotet, dikush krenohej me mjerimin e tij!  Ai nuk dinte se po jetonte ne nje lagje ku do t´i mesoje keto gjera, deshi apo nuk deshi! Ai nuk dinte se lagjja jone ishte e cmendur, primitve dhe kur ishte ne pune nderi, denoheshin dy familje, dy nena dhe plot femije, edhe ate me krenari! Zemerpervluar , si nenat, poshtu edhe vasheria! Si pleqt, poashtu edhe djaleria!
Plumbi i pare e kishte qelluar ne koke dhe i kishte dalur tejendan. Dy here te tjera nuk shiheshin mire sepse ishte kthyer anash dhe ishte mbuluar ne gjak. Pronari i shitores lajmeroi ndihmen e shpejt dhe i tregoi se ishte i shtrire nje  njeri i cili akoma po mirrte fryme dhe se ishte qelluar tri here me revole. Turma e madhe ishte mbledhur para shitores dhe po pritej te vijne mjeket. Djali me i madh nuk ndahej nga babai i tij, i fshinte gjakun  dhe deneste duke e shikuar here babain, here njerzit e hutuar dhe te shtangur rreth vetes. Nje plak u ule prane tij i vuri doren mbi sy dhe ofshani.
- "Largoni femijet!", u degjua edhe nje here zeri i tij kercnues  i cili ngriti shkopin e tij drejt njerzve qe i kishin zgurdulluar syte dhe nuk leviznin nga vendi. Ne djale i ri i mori femijet vrullshem i hipi ne veturen e tij dhe u largua me nxitimi. Njerzit ishin zbehur dhe stepur. Plaku e terhoqi Dautin  brenda ne shitore dhe nen koken e tij vuri gjurin e vet. Kaluan nje cerek ore dhe ndihma e shpejt nuk po vinte. Shitesi mori telefonin edhe nje here ne dore dhe i shqetesuar tej mase filloi te bertase. Ata i premtuan se do te vijne menjehere.
-" Nuk vijne fare", i tha Sadrija Xhemit.
-Mendon ?  Sadrija tundi koken ne shenje pohimi. "Ke te drejte,ata gezohen kur ne vritemi ne mes vete", shtoi Sadriu.
" Kot!", tha plaku.
Qyteti jone ishte me shumice shkie dhe kudo qe jetonin shqiptaret rruget ishin te paasfaltuara dhe nuk kishte kanalizim. Populli jetonte kryesisht nga puna ne shtetet e jashteme. Asnje polic shqiptar nuk kishte, as ne administrate jo, pos ndonje pastruesi apo rojtari.
Pas nje ore u degjua sirena e ndihmes se shpejt. Ata nuk kishin mundur te nisen menjehere sepse ishin duke shikuar skijim ne televizor dhe kishin pasur pushim ne dreke. Ky ishte arsyetimi qe i ben njerzve te tubuar. Kur turma filloje t´i ofendoje dhe t´i kercnoje ia arriti policia. 
Ishin dy police . Njeri bertiti dhe te gjithe u davariten. Mjeku konstatoi vdekjen e tij.
Nje grua me kater femijet te qepur pas vete dhe mantelin e hapur  po vraponte pa fryme drejt shitores. Vinte nga pjesa e eperme e qytetit. Kater femije dhe me i madhi dhjete vjet! Ajo vajtonte, pas saj edhe femijet.duke piskatur. Gruaja e tij u ndal para , mbeti nje cast si e shituar dhe u hodh mbi kufomen. Ajo mallkoi, shau dhe here perplasej mbi gjoksin e burrit te saj, here ngritej duke i ngritur duart, here  duke i shtrenguar grushtat drejt qiellit!  Femijet mbanin duart para syve dhe qarja e tyre nuk i ngjate me nje vaji, por me teper nje shperthim deshprimi te  skajshem saqe pre tyre verehej denesja , por jo edhe zeri. Njerzit i larguan femijet.
Mjekete deshen ta marrin ne spital, gruaja e tij refuzoi. Turma ishte terhequr ne anen tjeter te rruges dhe po veshtronte. Kur ata deshen ta marrin me zor , atehere ajo iu drejtua njerzve perreth:
-" A nuk ka ketu burra qe me ndihmojne, e Zotu ua prufte ment !?" 
-" Leshojeni posht!", berititi nje i ri .
-" Zhdukuni, marroq!" piskati nje tjeter!
-" Eja ta marrim,vllezer!" tha nje ze tjeter.Turma u nis ne drejtim te kufomes, ata e leshuan perdhe. Iku autoambulanca. Edhe policit u fut ne veture dhe u larguan. Qerrja me kale po kthehej ne shtepi dhe u ndal aty. E hipen ne qerre , me te u nisen edhe tre pleq , nderkaq, femijet u moren perseri me nje veture tjeter. Gruaja e tij i mori koken lendimthi, i perkdhelte floket  dhe mbante koken e tij ndermjet duarve te saja, tashme te pergjakura.
Nena e Shaipit nuk ishte martuar me askend dhe mbante zi per burrin e saj. Nenat shqiptare nuk martoheshin, kur u vdiste burri, apo u vritej, ato ndershmerisht rritnin femijet dhe jetonin te terhequra. Ajo sakrifikohej, por ne shtepine e saj ajo ruante nderin e burrit, pikerisht sepse ishte nene shqiptare. Pikerisht sepse kjo femer si ne te kaluaren, si ketyre diteve kurre nuk kishte dhene arsye te mos quhej femer shembullore dhe nene e perjetshme. Edhe gruaja e Dautit nuk u martua kurre. 
Ne lagjen tone kishte ckado, por gra te perdala nuk ka pasur kurre!
Shaipi mori drejtesine ne dore te vet dhe ekzekutoi babain e kater femijeve. Nderi u soll ne vendin e vet, sipas tyre, por plandosi pertoke, zezoi kater femije te pafajshme dhe nje nene shqiptare.
Sadrija dhe Xhemi u kthyen ne shtepi dhe pane kusherinjet e Shaipit. Ata i kumtuan lajmin e ri, por ky lajm atyre nuk u la mbrese sepse krisma me revole afer shtepise per ta ishte shenje se hakmarrja mbaroi me sukses!
Ra gjema ne lagje. Gjendje e jashtzakonshme. Perplasje te dyerve pa pushim. Te gjitha grate shkuan ne shtepine e nenes se Shaipit qe duhej te varrosej sot. Shaipi mori gjakun e babait dhe me kete gjak mori edhe shpirtin e nenes. Me te degjuar lajmin ajo ishte rrezuar para shkalleve te shtepise dhe i kishte rene pika ne zemer!
Te kerkonin bese nuk kishte nevoje sepse i vrari nuk kishte vllezer, dhe femijet ishin te vegjel. Ngjarja e Ferides u hodh ne harrese dhe tani lavderohej akti i Shaipit cili "nderplot" vrau Dautin. Ne lagjen tone vrasja  e shqiptarit, pra, konsiderohej nder dhe rivendosje e nderit.
Aty nga ora kater kufoma do te varrosej. U nisen njerzit, ashtu si kishin qene te veshur, me pallto te kuqe, te verdha te zeza, lara lara, ngjyra te hareshme,- shume te rinj po me ato veshje me te cilat shkonin ne mbremje gazmore apo ne diskoteke -  po percillnin Dautin ne rrugen e fundit. 
Gropen e kishte hapur varremihesi qysh me pare. Shiheshin akoma shenjat e kazmes dhe te lopates. Ne fund te varrit kishte nja dy pellembe debore. Deri aty e sollen me arkivol, pastaj e nxorren nga arkivoli dhe e futen poshte me nje mbulese te bardhe. E kishin mbeshtjellur me nje pelhure te bardhe, te koka dhe kembet ishte i lidhur nyje dhe dukej si nje mumi.  Aty nga gjysma e varrit vune derrasa pjerrtas dhe nisen te hedhin dhé mbi to. Pasi i dhane formen si duhej, ngulen nje kuj mbi te . 
Gruaja e tij nuk ishte aty, ajo e kishte te ndaluar te marre pjese ne deshprim, sic e kishte te ndaluar te marre pjese ne gezim, dmth. kur martohej. Derisa po braktisnin keta varret, mu ne hyrje u takuan me kortezhin tjeter qe po sillnin nenen e Shapiti. Ecnin te gjithe me hapa te rende dhe kokulur, ata qe po dilnin dhe keta qe po hynin per ta kryer te njejten ceremoni. Vetem hoxha qe po dilte dhe hoxha qe po hynte u pershendeten ne mes vete :
-" Selam Alejkum!"
-" Alejkum Selam!" ia ktheu tjetri.
Qetesi varri. Degjohej vetem zhurma e kepuceve te tyre qe shaktonin mbi bore. Duke hyre dhe duke dale.
Njerzit  u larguan per tu mos kthyer kurrem me, sepse lagjja jone nuk kishte respekt ndaj te vdekurve, e as ndaj varreve. Pak varre kishin gure apo emer, gati te gjitha ishin me kuja, anonim! Te kalbur ose jo! Te rrezuar apo qendronin pjerrtas! Plot kuja dhe toke gunga gunga qe i ngjante cdo gjeje , por jo varreve. Ose u ngjante varreve te njerzve qe nuk kishin lene njeri pas vete! Kultura qe nuk ka respekt ndaj te gjalleve, nuk i cmon as te vdekurit!
Vdiste femija, vellau ose motra, babai ose nëna dhe ashtu lakuriq, me nje carcafe futeshin ne grope, gati si qenin, dallimi ishte se per qenin nuk perdornin mbulese dhe nuk vinte hoxha.
Babai apo nena kishin punuar tere jeten, kishin rritur femijet e  vet dhe tani hidheshin lakuriq ne nje grope, pa respekt, pa dashuri dhe kurre, gati, askush nuk shkonte tí veje nje tufe lule si shenje dashurie, respekti dhe miradije. Madje kishte prej tyre qe e kishin harruar varrin e prindit!!!
-Ky eshte varrim barbar, tha Xhemi derisa po ktheheshin nga varrimi dhe po lakonin ne rrugen tone.
- Ky nuk mund te quhet varrim , por menjanim, eliminim....", ia ktheu Sadriu dhe nxorri nje cigare nga xhepi. "Padashuri, mund te quhet kjo, lirisht, padashuri", perseriti ai.
- Xhemi ngriti pallton mbi koke per t´i mbuluar veshet.  "
- " O Sadri, ajo arë nuk kishte varre, por ishte kronike kujesh. Para Skenderbeut i ndertonim shtepite me gure, pas tij me qerpiç. Para tij venim gure ne varre me emer e mbiemer, pas tij kuja! 
Vazhduan tutje deri ne shtepite e tyre ku edhe u ndane dhe nuk thane me asnje fjale. I shtrenguan doren njeri tjetrit dhe hyne ne shtepite e tyre.

****
Shaipi qendroi ne nje burg per te miturit dhe aty mesoi profesionin e floktarit. Me te mbushur moshen 18 vjecare  doli nga shtepia. Ky gjendet ende ne Zvicer, ka marre nje grua qe i kishte dy femije te vet, me Shapin i ka dy tjere, por qe te dy me te meta psiqike! Shtepia  e tij ne lagjen tone nuk u shit kurre dhe xhamat jane te mbushura me merimanga, miza te ngordhura dhe pluhur. Ky , si edhe vellai i tij,  provuan ta shesin shtepine, por askush nuk e bleu. Kjo ishte vrasja e fundit ne lagjen tone, deri ne kete dite. Ne kete bela, ndermjetsim nuk ka pasur kurre. Qe nga lufta e fundit , thuhet se femijet e Dautit kane hjekur dore nga gjakmarrja. Shaipi, mirepo, nuk ka guxim te kthehet! Vuan nga migrena dhe ka vite qe eshte ne kontroll te vazhdueshem mjeksor. Thojne se ishte traumatizuar dhe se dy femijet mbi  kufome i shfaqen cdo nate ne enderr! Merr rregullisht medikamente qetesuese, sepse disa here ka dashur te beje vetevrasje. Kur e kishte vrare Dautin nuk e kishte ditur se femijet ishin me te, keshtu thonin kusherinjet e tij. Ai kishte shtire ne te ne prag te shitores, e femijet paskan qene pas tij, brenda ne shitore!

*
Erdhi vera me me pamjen e saj idilike, pastaj vjeshta me merzinte e saj. Shiu kishte nisur dhe nuk po prante si ne veprat e Kadares. Qerret me lakra, me drunj, thengjill po gjallonin ne rruget kryesore. Shkiet nuk blenin dru e thengjill sepse ata kishin nxemje qendrore, ne jo! Viti 80 e 81, ne lagje pos rrahjeve te rendomta dhe thashethenave nuk ndohi dicka me rendesi. Ne Prishtine po pergaditej rinia studentore, ne lagjen tone, jo! Pak me pare pat ngordhur Tito dhe iu kishte bashknagjitur Enverit.
Po kete pranvere, u hodh lajmi tjeter ne lagjen tone. Dere me dere ne lagje po kerkohej Merita. Madje jo vetem dere me dere, por bertitej edhe ne rruge: " Meritaaaaaa!"  Kjo ishte heroina e dyte ne lagjen tone. Gjylteni u fejua me procedure te shkurter dhe sipas informatave qe dilnin, e kishin shitur! Dikush kishte hedhur nje leter te Merites ne oborrin e prinderve te saj....


vazhdon.


31.12.02

----------


## Redi

Kjo teme, u rihap perseri, pasi hoqa shkrimet te cilat kishin dale jashte temes se diskutimit.

Cilido prej anetareve qe deshiron te diskutoje mbi fenomenet qe permend kjo teme, mund te lere nje shenim tek Forumi i Verejtjeve dhe Sugjerimeve dhe mund te diskutojme nese shkrimet e hequra ti dergojme ne nje forum tjeter ku te disktohet per ate qe flitet ne kete krijim.

Ketu mund te vazhdoni te diskutoni e te debatoni, por JU LUTEM perbrenda rregullave normale te komunikimit.

RESPEKTONI MENDIMIN E SECILIT.



Ju faleminderit

----------


## macia_blu

Mua ky tregim me pelqen, madje shume.
E pergezoj autorin e pres krijime te tjera prej tij (le te jene si ky)
Eshte apo nuk eshte e vertete ngjarja(ngjarjet me gjithe personazhet) tregimi mbetet shume i bukur dhe  krejt shume i besueshem.

... Nuk kemi pse e mohojme te keqen qe nuk e luftojme dot, nga deshira  per te qene  ato qe duhet te jemi. A jemi?

Redi, te falenderoj per rihapjen e temes (tregim) se shenjestruar, pa u kuptu aspak pse u be ashtu si u be.

........
Edhe njehere pershendetje shen albanit!

----------


## oricus

asd

 po te ishin emrat te krishtere a do ta pelqeje tregimin ?

 po rreshket nga kritika letrare ne lufte te shenjte fetare!!!!!!!!!!!

 c'rendesi ka perkatesia fetare kur ata jane po ashtu shqiptare dhe kur realiteti me gjasa nuk eshte aq larg nga c'pershkruhet ne tregimin e Shen Albanit.
E ke lexuar 'Dasmen' e Kadarese ,botuar ne vitet '70 ? Eshte i njejti realitet  me ate te S.Albanit me 1978.Apo edhe ti mendon si Deti se Shqiperia eshte mjaft e prapambetur nga Kosova.

 Artistikisht shkrimi eshte i kendshem; ndofta S.Albani ka hiperbolizuar pak per te terhequr vemendjen ndaj problemit,i cili sidoqofte qendron sepse eshte botkuptimor, dhe botkuptimet nuk ndryshojne aq lehte sa rregjimet.

----------


## kiufiu2

Redit: Faleminderit per rihapjen e temes. Edhe nje here drejtuesit e forumit tregojne zgjuarsi dhe administrim te mire.

----------

